#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  >  人跟獵豹

## 天狼貓

不知道有沒有人PO過；前一陣子看到這個影片就覺得很不可思議耶～他竟然可以跟兩隻非洲獵豹共處幾個晚上。




如果可以的話，我真希望也可以有如此特別的機會跟它們相處幾天。 （嘆氣

----------

